
One Way to Fix Uber: Think Twice Before Using It - DiabloD3
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/06/14/technology/one-way-to-fix-uber-think-twice-before-using-it.html
======
em3rgent0rdr
Don't use wal-mart. Don't use facebook. Don't use windows. Don't eat at Chick
Filet.

How often are these boycotts successful today, honestly? (I'm now there are
some historical examples...last I can think of was the campaign against DRM in
iTunes mp3s.) I think a much better solution than boycotting/complaining is
for someone to develop a better alternative that people will significantly
prefer. (Lyft apparently doesn't meet this threshold.)

~~~
yuppppppp
Yup, supposedly Lyft is actually worse. NerdWallet recently did a survey that
showed Uber drivers making $15/hour versus $11/hour for Lyft. They did concede
that tips gave Lyft driver's the possibility of making more than Uber drivers,
but now that Uber has tipping that's a moot point.

------
alkonaut
Also: stop calling it "ride sharing". It's a taxi (because it drives you where
you want for money). Just make sure to deregulate your local taxi market and
the problem sorts itself out. Uber will be a good taxi company among dozens of
others.

